# USC Screenwriting MFA Fall 2017 (Acceptance, Rejection, Etc.)



## Septopus7 (Feb 20, 2017)

Noticed there wasn't a USC-focused MFA writing thread, so figured I would kick things off with this observation.

I was obsessively scanning the various spreadsheets of year's past today (as you do), and noticed that today (Feb. 20) was when acceptance letters started to trickle in for Screenwriting applicants back in 2015. Now granted the wait in 2016 was a tad bit longer (the first one wasn't reported until March 4), but still, the point remains: I think we've actually reached the point where acceptance and/or rejection letters could float our way any day now.

So...yay...question mark?


----------



## Kira (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for making a USC specific thread! I am glad that I am not the only one that analyzed the document so thoroughly. Hopefully we will be hearing good things this week or next week


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say... yay... exclamation point! I'm ready to hear from USC. I don't really share the anxiety that many of our cohorts on this site do; perhaps because I came into myself as a screenwriter from the acting world and so now my neurons won't let me fixate on unchangeable things, maybe it's my Brooklyn pragmatism... either way, I'm just ready to know the results so I can start preparing my next angle of attack should I require one. I don't know if you've experienced this, but whenever I tell a non-artistic type that I even applied to a grad program for screenwriting they usually like fall over in awe that we are able to do what we do at all. I've been trying to remember that in the days leading up to the results- that just applying to a program as prestigious as USC was something of a baby feat in itself. I so love the prospect of being enveloped by the USC community and having access to their resources but a rejection letter is not stopping this train... or yours. Good luck USC hopefuls. GO TROJANS!


----------



## Kira (Feb 20, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say... yay... exclamation point! I'm ready to hear from USC. I don't really share the anxiety that many of our cohorts on this site do; perhaps because I came into myself as a screenwriter from the acting world and so now my neurons won't let me fixate on unchangeable things, maybe it's my Brooklyn pragmatism... either way, I'm just ready to know the results so I can start preparing my next angle of attack should I require one. I don't know if you've experienced this, but whenever I tell a non-artistic type that I even applied to a grad program for screenwriting they usually like fall over in awe that we are able to do what we do at all. I've been trying to remember that in the days leading up to the results- that just applying to a program as prestigious as USC was something of a baby feat in itself. I so love the prospect of being enveloped by the USC community and having access to their resources but a rejection letter is not stopping this train... or yours. Good luck USC hopefuls. GO TRAVELERS!



I feel the same way. Of course I would like to be accepted, but I am more interested in just knowing so I can figure out my next move (both literally and figuratively!). There is a lot of self selection that goes on when applying to a top program like USC, so just applying is a feat, as you said. 

This may be stupid to ask, but what do you mean by "Go Travelers"? Us as in, traveling through life? Or perhaps it was an autocorrect fail and you meant "Go Trojans"? Just wondering


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 20, 2017)

Kira said:


> I feel the same way. Of course I would like to be accepted, but I am more interested in just knowing so I can figure out my next move (both literally and figuratively!). There is a lot of self selection that goes on when applying to a top program like USC, so just applying is a feat, as you said.
> 
> This may be stupid to ask, but what do you mean by "Go Travelers"? Us as in, traveling through life? Or perhaps it was an autocorrect fail and you meant "Go Trojans"? Just wondering



Hahahaha! No I didn't even know what the mascot was. I just googled it and "Traveler" came up. That's the name of the horse the Trojan rides on apparently. It sounded weird but I committed. I don't really know anything about that. lol.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 20, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say... yay... exclamation point! I'm ready to hear from USC. I don't really share the anxiety that many of our cohorts on this site do; perhaps because I came into myself as a screenwriter from the acting world and so now my neurons won't let me fixate on unchangeable things, maybe it's my Brooklyn pragmatism... either way, I'm just ready to know the results so I can start preparing my next angle of attack should I require one. I don't know if you've experienced this, but whenever I tell a non-artistic type that I even applied to a grad program for screenwriting they usually like fall over in awe that we are able to do what we do at all. I've been trying to remember that in the days leading up to the results- that just applying to a program as prestigious as USC was something of a baby feat in itself. I so love the prospect of being enveloped by the USC community and having access to their resources but a rejection letter is not stopping this train... or yours. Good luck USC hopefuls. GO TRAVELERS!



I agree with you in a lot of regards. I don't really have anxiety over this, because it's something I can't really control (anymore, at least), and which is no longer in my hands. If I get in, I get in. I'll be disappointed if I don't, but it won't be the end of the world.

That said, I think my ambivalence comes from this: as strange as this whole waiting period is, there's also something..._exciting _about the whole thing? Like, let's be honest here: anyone applying for this program (and, hell, trying to be a screenwriter) is a massive, massive dreamer. And, as a dreamer, I personally think it's important to have a big "thing" to look forward too. Something to get you through the day, through the humdrum, through all the boring little things that you could care less about. For the past few months, it's been applying for this school, and in the past few weeks, it's been the wait and anticipation of hearing back. Not knowing whether or not I'm getting in has allowed me to fantasize about it, and that's a powerful thing IMHO.

The idea that, any day now, an email could come into my inbox that radically changes the course of my life (fingers crossed) is an extremely powerful one, and it's nice to have that in the back of my head when I do homework or work on spreadsheets or do a number of other mind-numbing things. Once that email comes in, all that dreaming is gone, for better or for worse. It's nice to have something to anticipate, is all I'm saying.

That being said...*UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH HURRY UP AND JUST TELL ME ALREADY, USC, SO I CAN MOVE ON WITH MY LIFE.*

So, once again...I'm definitely at a "yay" with a question mark. I want to know, but I'm going to miss this feeling of excitement and anticipation just a little bit.


----------



## icygee (Feb 20, 2017)

Seeing that this thread existed scared the shit out of me, I thought letters started going out.


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 20, 2017)

Well put and painfully accurate, Septopus7. I am definitely the same way; hopping from goal to goal and dream to dream as if they were lily pads. I think- and I want to be careful to put this in a way that doesn't condescend, because again I do agree with you- but I've been trying to rehabilitate myself somewhat away from those tendencies because I find that, for me, when I enlist in emotional rollercoasters, especially those in which I am not at the helm, it tends to really distract from my tangible production. Which is to say, for example, if I had really allowed myself to get swept away in the hopes and mysteries of this application cycle, and I really let myself subscribe to visions of me at school this fall, I wouldn't have had the focus or wherewithal to finish my most recent script that I just completed for this current competition season... which is even more toward my actual professional goals than getting my MFA, if that resonates. That may be totally unique to me because I *really* used to let myself get wrapped up in the dream, and you're probably capable of more balance in that way, but yeah... I too am ready to cement some plans. Done dreaming. Ready to get woke.


----------



## turburr (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone know if its on a rolling basis? From what I've seen it looks like rejections go out first but I could be wrong.


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 20, 2017)

Actually, unless I'm reading it incorrectly, judging by the 2016 results, it looks like those admitted and who accepted the offer were either notified or confirmed their decision about a week before people were notified about their rejection- which I think would make more sense if you make your first offers, see which ones accept and then resort to the applicants you've put on your waitlist. Although I suppose there are a good amount of applicants who are just flat out rejected regardless of their first choices. I dunno. I was on Northwesterns waitlist last year and trying to decipher their timeline/matrix was something of a challenge. :/


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah, from what I can tell, it seems acceptances go out first. But that's not to say that, if you don't get notified after a bunch of people already got accepted, you have no chance at all at still getting in. From he looks of the spreadsheet/earlier threads, there's a weird mix of people getting accepted earlier and people getting accepted late (likely due to previous acceptees turning down the offer.)


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 20, 2017)

icygee said:


> Seeing that this thread existed scared the shit out of me, I thought letters started going out.



Yeah, sorry, still not quite time yet! But as I stated, past history shows that they will be going out within the next week or two, so figured we might as well have a thread ready in the meantime!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 23, 2017)

So everyone still hanging out in relative states of unrest, huh?

With nothing better to do, I went through the forums/spreadsheet in order to figure out when exactly the first acceptance letters are sent out. Not exactly the calendar date (those are easy to find), but the day of the week. And, oddly, the day of the week that letters are sent out (for the past five years at least) have always been a weekend. Last year it was Friday, the year before that it was Sunday, and I think the year before that it was Saturday.  Anyone have any idea on why they would choose weekends to do it?  Seems pretty weird to me.

But in any case, if this year is like the last few years, the letters should start rolling out either this weekend or next weekend. Last year they started to come out on March 4 (which was a Saturday), and in 2015 they were released on February 21. So barring some out of the ordinary delays, we should start to hear back really, _really _soon. 

(On a side note, if there was an MFA on Obsessive Forum Searching, I would totally forego this whole "screenwriting" thing and just do that. I'm pretty good at it!)


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for that matrix analysis. My wish for you is that your work on that somehow manifests energetically towards your acceptance. ha!

At the risk of sounding less than bright, and assuming a few of you partook of the option to submit the writing requirements for the scholarships, does anyone know how that works exactly? Are the scholarship essays totally moot unless/until you've been selected for the program or does it all factor into your overall application soup perhaps even before a decisions been made?


----------



## byisis (Feb 24, 2017)

Got an offer today...crazy early.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Feb 24, 2017)

byisis said:


> Got an offer today...crazy early.


Via email?


----------



## byisis (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep email link to portal update.


----------



## Iuli Dia (Feb 24, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> Well put and painfully accurate, Septopus7. I am definitely the same way; hopping from goal to goal and dream to dream as if they were lily pads. I think- and I want to be careful to put this in a way that doesn't condescend, because again I do agree with you- but I've been trying to rehabilitate myself somewhat away from those tendencies because I find that, for me, when I enlist in emotional rollercoasters, especially those in which I am not at the helm, it tends to really distract from my tangible production. Which is to say, for example, if I had really allowed myself to get swept away in the hopes and mysteries of this application cycle, and I really let myself subscribe to visions of me at school this fall, I wouldn't have had the focus or wherewithal to finish my most recent script that I just completed for this current competition season... which is even more toward my actual professional goals than getting my MFA, if that resonates. That may be totally unique to me because I *really* used to let myself get wrapped up in the dream, and you're probably capable of more balance in that way, but yeah... I too am ready to cement some plans. Done dreaming. Ready to get woke.



Could not agree more with this. It's tough when you've done your part and now it's out of your control. All you can do is wait. I'm also working on a script for the competition season. Finished the first draft but it still needs work. Which screenwriting competitions are you looking at?


----------



## Kira (Feb 24, 2017)

byisis said:


> Got an offer today...crazy early.


Congrats! That is awesome 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## byisis (Feb 24, 2017)

Kira said:


> Congrats! That is awesome
> 
> Good luck, everyone!



Thanks, still waiting on other schools so it's hard to even think about USC til then. Also wasn't entirely sure on it compared to UCLA. Very different beasts. 

Hope they all speed up for everyone! Good luck!


----------



## icygee (Feb 24, 2017)

And here we have a live look on me repeatedly refreshing Gmail with my big ass forehead. 

Congrats to you though @byisis!!


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey! Glad you could relate.

I've submitted to Page Intl, Scriptapalooza, DiverseVoices, and BlueCat so far. HBO fellowship, Nicholls, and Austin soon to come. Good luck with your revisions!

...and CONGRATS BYISIS! Amazing!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 24, 2017)

byisis said:


> Got an offer today...crazy early.


Yay! Congrats to you @byisis !


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 24, 2017)

@byisis CONGRATS!

Update on that google sheet 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...A7spfu4peev0fz-Dmysy-4R9k/edit#gid=1935785618
Film School Applications 2017

For the rest of us... happy email refreshing to you all.


----------



## turburr (Feb 24, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> @byisis CONGRATS!
> 
> Update on that google sheet
> Film School Applications 2017
> ...



I'm having a panic attack. Refreshing my email every six minutes can't be good for my health


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats @byisis!  On the one hand, super gratified about the fact that I was right about when the acceptance letters would start going out.  On the other, distressed that I didn't find out through an email of my own...


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 24, 2017)

Yo. I just wanted to let everyone know that it's been a real pleasure getting to share stories and experiences through this site, and I know some of us may feel a little dejected after not getting the same wonderful news that byisis got today (congrats again, byisis) but, it ain't over 'til it's over. I've tried repurposing the anxiety of not hearing today on some editing. Hopefully you're all finding ways to keep your heads up and stay focused on the *real* goals of screenwriting during this state of limbo. Sending you grace from NYC.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2017)

So no one else heard back today aside from @byisis?  That's interesting; usually they release a bunch of acceptances out all at once.


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 24, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> Yo. I just wanted to let everyone know that it's been a real pleasure getting to share stories and experiences through this site, and I know some of us may feel a little dejected after not getting the same wonderful news that byisis got today (congrats again, byisis) but, it ain't over 'til it's over. I've tried repurposing the anxiety of not hearing today on some editing. Hopefully you're all finding ways to keep your heads up and stay focused on the *real* goals of screenwriting during this state of limbo. Sending you grace from NYC.



Thanks for the encouragement @WizardsBrew!  I think we all needed that today.  HANG IN THERE, EVERYONE.


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 24, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> So no one else heard back today aside from @byisis?  That's interesting; usually they release a bunch of acceptances out all at once.


Yeah, seems pretty strange... maybe they'll send more over the weekend?  I have too much faith in all you guys to think that no one else on here was accepted!


----------



## MFAman (Feb 24, 2017)

It's my theory that they try to send out admissions/rejections over the weekend so that they don't have to deal with people calling them when they find out their decision. People in 2015 were emailed at 1 AM on a Sunday. I completely forgot how nervous it is waiting. I'm stress eating and stress email refreshing like all of you. I know this is going to sound very "generation-snowflakey" but I hope everyone here gets in. Good luck! I will report if I hear anything.


----------



## Iuli Dia (Feb 25, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Yeah, seems pretty strange... maybe they'll send more over the weekend?  I have too much faith in all you guys to think that no one else on here was accepted!



I've checked my portal and I don't have a letter, either way. I bet at least a few people here will get acceptance letters in the next days.


----------



## byisis (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm an international applicant so don't know if that makes a difference in that maybe we're told first cos we subsequently have to sort out visas and also can't apply for most scholarships etc. But it seems really early and odd to me too...who knows maybe it's a mistake?! I hope not...


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Feb 25, 2017)

byisis said:


> I'm international applicant so don't know if that makes a difference in that maybe we're told first cos we subsequently have to sort out visas and also can't apply for most scholarships etc. But it seems really early and odd to me too...who knows maybe it's a mistake?! I hope not...



Also international applicant. No word yet.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2017)

byisis said:


> I'm an international applicant so don't know if that makes a difference in that maybe we're told first cos we subsequently have to sort out visas and also can't apply for most scholarships etc. But it seems really early and odd to me too...who knows maybe it's a mistake?! I hope not...



Oddly, in the last few spreadsheets, the international students that were accepted were notified AFTER the other applicants. 

So, basically, who the hell knows? USC admission works in mysterious ways, I guess...


----------



## Kira (Feb 25, 2017)

Miraculously, I was accepted to the USC MFA in Writing for Film and Television program.

An email that arrived at 3:15 told me to check my You USC portal.


----------



## byisis (Feb 25, 2017)

Kira said:


> Miraculously, I was accepted to the USC MFA in Writing for Film and Television program.
> 
> An email that arrived at 3:15 told me to check my You USC portal.


Fantastic! Well done. 
Good luck to everyone else also checking their emails then!


----------



## Kira (Feb 25, 2017)

byisis said:


> Fantastic! Well done.
> Good luck to everyone else also checking their emails then!


Thanks so much!

Good luck everyone! I have faith in you guys 

Also - I am in Texas and not international.


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey all,

I also was accepted in a 3:15 email that told me to check the portal!

Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## MFAman (Feb 25, 2017)

This all sounds about right. Nothing for me. I've already started looking at LSAT registration dates. Congrats to those accepted!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 25, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I also was accepted in a 3:15 email that told me to check the portal!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone



Wow! Well done @Kira & @Comedynerd so exciting!


----------



## turburr (Feb 25, 2017)

Kira said:


> Miraculously, I was accepted to the USC MFA in Writing for Film and Television program.
> 
> An email that arrived at 3:15 told me to check my You USC portal.



Congrats, Kira! I'm happy that you got in and seeing someone else get accepted right out of undergrad gives me a little spark of hope.


----------



## MFAman (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello all, I am waiting like all of you. Given that the 2015 pattern is mirroring the 2017 pattern ( internationals first, Americans second, all on the weekend), I emailed the writing division for more insight as to what the rest of us can expect. If they don't email me back mid Monday afternoon, I'll give them a call, and let you know what they told me by Monday evening. Valium and best wishes for now! Good luck everyone! Seriously, can't we all just pay the astronomical fees and go to school together? God knows, I've spent enough on undergrad. Thinking only positive thoughts,
A Barb (never a Nancy)


----------



## turburr (Feb 25, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Hello all, I am waiting like all of you. Given that the 2015 pattern is mirroring the 2017 pattern ( internationals first, Americans second, all on the weekend), I emailed the writing division for more insight as to what the rest of us can expect. If they don't email me back mid Monday afternoon, I'll give them a call, and let you know what they told me by Monday evening. Valium and best wishes for now! Good luck everyone! Seriously, can't we all just pay the astronomical fees and go to school together? God knows, I've spent enough on undergrad. Thinking only positive thoughts,
> A Barb (never a Nancy)



Can I just say that I love your icon


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm already emotionally pivoting towards new goals but I'll still be waiting eagerly for what you find out. Way to grab the process by the balls, @MFAman. Viva you... and dammit ¡Viva Barb!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> I'm already emotionally pivoting towards new goals but I'll still be waiting eagerly for what you find out. Way to grab the process by the balls, @MFAman. Viva you... and dammit ¡Viva Barb!



Agree, Re: the emotional pivot.  I haven't given up per say (the weekend ain't over yet, and there's always waitlisting) but not being part of the initial blast of acceptees puts a damper on the enthusiasm a bit.  But, hey, a pretty cool job opportunity opened up for me yesterday, so I guess I can focus on that now. One door closes, the other opens, as it were. 

Huge congrats to @Kira and @Comedynerd, though. Not to sound creepy, but I had a feeling you two would make it just from the postings you made here. Just a feeling in my, uh, gut.

Hmm, that still sounded kind of creepy...


----------



## turburr (Feb 25, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> not being part of the initial blast of acceptees puts a damper on the enthusiasm a bit.



I've spent the last few hours obsessively checking the tracking sheets and what not from the past few years and it looks like the first blast of acceptances come out over the course of the weekend and not just over a day. It's only saturday, and there's still hope! Hang in there, everyone.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2017)

turburr said:


> I've spent the last few hours obsessively checking the tracking sheets and what not from the past few years and it looks like the first blast of acceptances come out over the course of the weekend and not just over a day. It's only saturday, and there's still hope! Hang in there, everyone.



Not to be a negative nancy over here (once again, it ain't over til it's over), but according to last year's sheets, everyone who was accepted was notified on March 4, and everyone who was denied got their letter a week later on March 11. No dates in between were reported, at least in the Screenwriting department. But that is just the one year, I guess.

And the comfort I've been using personally is that the people on this forum, although I imagine some of the most determined of the bunch, still represent a slim number of the actual applicants, and acceptees for that matter.  After all, last year's sheet only shows five accepted people, and my previous research says the program admits around 32 people a year.  So that's still 27 people unaccounted for, and who knows when the hell they found out they were accepted.

So I guess, ultimately, as nice as the sheets are to have as a "guide," they are no way a gospel on this.  Which means that I took my extremely negative first point, completely turned it around, and made it hopeful again. Who says optimist never win, huh?


----------



## turburr (Feb 25, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> Not to be a negative nancy over here (once again, it ain't over til it's over), but according to last year's sheets, everyone who was accepted was notified on March 4, and everyone who was denied got their letter a week later on March 11.




Ahhh yeah, I saw that. The year before when acceptances went out in february, however, they went out over the entire weekend (from the 20th - 24th it looks like), which made me feel like because the decision dates echoed that year, they'll be released in the same form _this_ year. Still, there's no telling what's going to happen.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2017)

turburr said:


> Ahhh yeah, I saw that. The year before when acceptances went out in february, however, they went out over the entire weekend (from the 20th - 24th it looks like), which made me feel like because the decision dates echoed that year, they'll be released in the same form _this_ year. Still, there's no telling what's going to happen.



True.  Last year it seemed they were quite late on sending out letters, so maybe they decided just to blast them out over the single day just to get it over with. With this year seemingly back to the standard "last weekend in February" thing, it's possible they are doing the slow rollout again. That's what I will keep telling myself, at least!


----------



## icygee (Feb 25, 2017)

Congrats @Kira and @Comedynerd!! 

I'm gonna do the chant from _The Craft_ if anyone wants to join me before I cast a spell in our favor.


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 25, 2017)

I bind you, USC, from doing harm; harm against other people and harm against yourself.

...blessed be.


----------



## Kira (Feb 25, 2017)

turburr said:


> Congrats, Kira! I'm happy that you got in and seeing someone else get accepted right out of undergrad gives me a little spark of hope.


Haha thank you! Yes, there is hope for us youngsters!



patchoooli said:


> Wow! Well done @Kira & @Comedynerd so exciting!


Thanks! I am thrilled!



Septopus7 said:


> Agree, Re: the emotional pivot.  I haven't given up per say (the weekend ain't over yet, and there's always waitlisting) but not being part of the initial blast of acceptees puts a damper on the enthusiasm a bit.  But, hey, a pretty cool job opportunity opened up for me yesterday, so I guess I can focus on that now. One door closes, the other opens, as it were.
> 
> Huge congrats to @Kira and @Comedynerd, though. Not to sound creepy, but I had a feeling you two would make it just from the postings you made here. Just a feeling in my, uh, gut.
> 
> Hmm, that still sounded kind of creepy...



Hahaha that's not tooooo creepy  Sounds like you have a lot of exciting opportunities coming up! But it's not over until the fat lady sings 



icygee said:


> Congrats @Kira and @Comedynerd!!
> 
> I'm gonna do the chant from _The Craft_ if anyone wants to join me before I cast a spell in our favor.



Thanks!! I haven't seen _The Craft_ but I am sending good vibes to all you guys!!


----------



## Comedynerd (Feb 25, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> Agree, Re: the emotional pivot.  I haven't given up per say (the weekend ain't over yet, and there's always waitlisting) but not being part of the initial blast of acceptees puts a damper on the enthusiasm a bit.  But, hey, a pretty cool job opportunity opened up for me yesterday, so I guess I can focus on that now. One door closes, the other opens, as it were.
> 
> Huge congrats to @Kira and @Comedynerd, though. Not to sound creepy, but I had a feeling you two would make it just from the postings you made here. Just a feeling in my, uh, gut.
> 
> Hmm, that still sounded kind of creepy...


Not creepy!  That's lovely to hear.  I'm glad I don't seem like an android or some slob goblin on this forum.  I WORRY!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Not creepy!  That's lovely to hear.  I'm glad I don't seem like an android or some slob goblin on this forum.  I WORRY!



I mean we all sound _slightly _like slob goblins, but hey, it's application season! It's a stressful time.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2017)

So, from the sounds of it, no one else heard anything in the middle of the night?  I've pretty much given up all hope of ever getting an email from USC anytime other than the hours of 1 AM - 5 AM, so I guess it's another night of waiting for me...


----------



## turburr (Feb 26, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> So, from the sounds of it, no one else heard anything in the middle of the night?  I've pretty much given up all hope of ever getting an email from USC anytime other than the hours of 1 AM - 5 AM, so I guess it's another night of waiting for me...




I've honestly come to terms w/ my oncoming rejection BUT I still have hope for the waitlist and I have confidence that my UCLA interview went well. It aint all bad.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2017)

turburr said:


> I've honestly come to terms w/ my oncoming rejection BUT I still have hope for the waitlist and I have confidence that my UCLA interview went well. It aint all bad.



Yeah, it's weird—I'm like 95℅ sure I was rejected, but that other 5℅ refuses to budge no matter how much I try to reason with it. I guess there's a part of my brain that needs tangible proof before it actually gives in. Kinda annoying, to be honest. 

And yeah, this is when only applying to the one program is pretty annoying...won't be making the same mistake next year!


----------



## MFAman (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey @Septopus7 , I only applied to one school too. Wish me good luck when I call tomorrow. I plan to be kind but persistent for answers (timelines) still praying for all of us. Love to you all! I'm such a Barb.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Hey @Septopus7 , I only applied to one school too. Wish me good luck when I call tomorrow. I plan to be kind but persistent for answers (timelines) still praying for all of us. Love to you all! I'm such a Barb.



Thanks!  Eager to see what you find out!


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Feb 27, 2017)

Congrats to @Kira and @Comedynerd! 

I wonder if it is absolute now, or they have waves of emails. Until official decisions are sent out to all, we should not lose hope! I can feel many sleepless nights upon me...


----------



## Kira (Feb 27, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> Congrats to @Kira and @Comedynerd!
> 
> I wonder if it is absolute now, or they have waves of emails. Until official decisions are sent out to all, we should not lose hope! I can feel many sleepless nights upon me...



Thanks!

And definitely! Don't lose hope!


----------



## MFAman (Feb 27, 2017)

Alright - I did not get a response to my email, nor did the school answer my call at 2:00 (straight to voicemail). I'm just going to call again in thirty minutes, and then thirty minutes after that. My attitude is, somebody can throw me a bone, rejection letter, a timetable. I threw away a hundred thousand dollars on a degree, graduated with honors, and couldn't even get hired at a Planet Fitness. Anyone care to guess where I got this undergraduate degree from? The answer is pretty funny...


----------



## Chris K (Feb 27, 2017)

MFAman said:


> My attitude is, somebody can throw me a bone, rejection letter, a timetable. I threw away a hundred thousand dollars on a degree, graduated with honors, and couldn't even get hired at a Planet Fitness. Anyone care to guess where I got this undergraduate degree from? The answer is pretty funny...



Oh dear, oh dear ...


----------



## MFAman (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Chris K, you're new here. Applied and waiting, I presume?


----------



## Chris K (Feb 27, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Hey Chris K, you're new here. Applied and waiting, I presume?



Hey there @MFAman! I'm neither new here nor a USC applicant. I'm an NYU grad film applicant


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 27, 2017)

I just created an account myself. I applied too and am still anxiously awaiting like most of you. I'm international.
I emailed them last Wednesday about the notifying procedure, still no reply either.
If I hear anything back, I will post in this forum. This has been very helpful for me to see other people in similar situations.
Hope acceptance letters will still be send out throughout the next few days! Good luck everyone! 
And congrats to the few already accepted!!


----------



## A (Feb 27, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Alright - I did not get a response to my email, nor did the school answer my call at 2:00 (straight to voicemail). I'm just going to call again in thirty minutes, and then thirty minutes after that. My attitude is, somebody can throw me a bone, rejection letter, a timetable. I threw away a hundred thousand dollars on a degree, graduated with honors, and couldn't even get hired at a Planet Fitness. Anyone care to guess where I got this undergraduate degree from? The answer is pretty funny...


 
Haha, so where did you graduate??


----------



## WizardsBrew (Feb 27, 2017)

...I'm presuming some sort of Ivy League situation, since that would justify the stakes of your post? Also because only a traditional intellectual would identify so closely with the layered plight of an enigma like Barb. 

Listen, the struggle is so real and this part of the process is so icily relentless, but it's like nearly everyone who has contributed just to this forum *alone* is so witty and well written and determined... I can't help but consider, with all due respect and congratulations to those already admitted, that perhaps this particular program at this particular time isn't worthy of our angst. Maybe more acceptances will roll in, and some more of us will get good news, but if not, just consider... just for a second... that you're too good for them.

...that being said, admitting people in the middle of the night on the weekends does seem unnecessarily evasive so I fully support the aggressive demand for answers.

Update: You went to USC!?! Ha! Now THAT is a punchline.


----------



## MFAman (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh, well I'm pulling for everyone here. Hope NYU works out for you! No update on my phone calls - still straight to voicemail. I'll call tomorrow probably. Wishing nothing but the best for everyone here.


----------



## MFAman (Feb 27, 2017)

A said:


> Haha, so where did you graduate??


University of Southern California.


----------



## icygee (Feb 27, 2017)

Is it just me or has the math equations to log in to youSC gotten like.... ridiculously and unnecessarily difficult. And I consider myself to be a natural math person.


----------



## Kira (Feb 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Is it just me or has the math equations to log in to youSC gotten like.... ridiculously and unnecessarily difficult. And I consider myself to be a natural math person.



What kind of problems are you getting :O


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Is it just me or has the math equations to log in to youSC gotten like.... ridiculously and unnecessarily difficult. And I consider myself to be a natural math person.



Yeah, and i'm logging in so often it's like i'm sitting a maths exam.


----------



## A (Feb 27, 2017)

MFAman said:


> University of Southern California.



Wow.

Don't give up. It ain't over till it's over (and it ain't over till you say its over). Fight on? 

I don't know.. just trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## A (Feb 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Is it just me or has the math equations to log in to youSC gotten like.... ridiculously and unnecessarily difficult. And I consider myself to be a natural math person.



I think there has been a few times where I've missed the answer.. or take a long time answering .. and in my head I'm thinking "I know they made this to see the mistakes and time people take answering basic math.. they're definitely going to reject me."


----------



## A (Feb 27, 2017)

Are we idiots? What right, does Jim USC have to claim authority? Is he Are they as good a salesman filmmaker as I? Is he Are they as matronly creative as Phyllis us? There are moments where we can affect change. For a few seconds every decade... We exist. These are those seconds! Let us storm their castle. Come on! (Tick.) Let's get him them. (Tock.) Let's get Jim USC! (Tick.) And drag Jim them out of his their office. (Tock.) Take his their keys away from him them! (Tick!) That's a clock! The time is getting very close. It's now or never. What say you!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 27, 2017)

A said:


> I think there has been a few times where I've missed the answer.. or take a long time answering .. and in my head I'm thinking "I know they made this to see the mistakes and time people take answering basic math.. they're definitely going to reject me."


 
@A  loooooooool same!


----------



## turburr (Feb 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Is it just me or has the math equations to log in to youSC gotten like.... ridiculously and unnecessarily difficult. And I consider myself to be a natural math person.



I'm a duel major in film and english graduating Summa Cum Laude at the top of my class and those math equations still take me embarrassingly long. I had to think for a minute about 9 - 3 because I just... haven't had to look at math in years.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2017)

A said:


> Are we idiots? What right, does Jim USC have to claim authority? Is he Are they as good a salesman filmmaker as I? Is he Are they as matronly creative as Phyllis us? There are moments where we can affect change. For a few seconds every decade... We exist. These are those seconds! Let us storm their castle. Come on! (Tick.) Let's get him them. (Tock.) Let's get Jim USC! (Tick.) And drag Jim them out of his their office. (Tock.) Take his their keys away from him them! (Tick!) That's a clock! The time is getting very close. It's now or never. What say you!


----------



## turburr (Feb 27, 2017)

A said:


> Are we idiots? What right, does Jim USC have to claim authority? Is he Are they as good a salesman filmmaker as I? Is he Are they as matronly creative as Phyllis us? There are moments where we can affect change. For a few seconds every decade... We exist. These are those seconds! Let us storm their castle. Come on! (Tick.) Let's get him them. (Tock.) Let's get Jim USC! (Tick.) And drag Jim them out of his their office. (Tock.) Take his their keys away from him them! (Tick!) That's a clock! The time is getting very close. It's now or never. What say you!



this reference went right over my head and I had several questions


----------



## MFAman (Feb 27, 2017)

Don't know if this makes anyone feel more hopeful but someone on twitter was just accepted into the USC MFA screenwriting program today, so perhaps a few more are to roll out during the week. And, since I called and received voicemails, perhaps they're still sorting and looking at applicants as we speak (or type). Still praying everyone on this board gets in!


----------



## turburr (Feb 27, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Don't know if this makes anyone feel more hopeful but someone on twitter was just accepted into the USC MFA screenwriting program today, so perhaps a few more are to roll out during the week. And, since I called and received voicemails, perhaps they're still sorting and looking at applicants as we speak (or type). Still praying everyone on this board gets in!



Thank you for being so proactive!!


----------



## turburr (Feb 27, 2017)

alright, now they're just being mean


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Feb 27, 2017)

turburr said:


> alright, now they're just being mean



Hey

Is that a screenshot of the log in page For the USC application ?

Asking cuz I've never seen it before. Have I missed a part of the application ? ;p


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Hey
> 
> Is that a screenshot of the log in page For the USC application ?
> 
> Asking cuz I've never seen it before. Have I missed a part of the application ? ;p



It's to log into the you.usc.edu account. It's where you can check your application status.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Don't know if this makes anyone feel more hopeful but someone on twitter was just accepted into the USC MFA screenwriting program today, so perhaps a few more are to roll out during the week. And, since I called and received voicemails, perhaps they're still sorting and looking at applicants as we speak (or type). Still praying everyone on this board gets in!



Oh, so I'm not the only one compulsively searching all social media for people making victory gloats about their accomplishment, leaving me seething with jealously as I stab my computer screen repeatedly?

Just checking.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 28, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> Oh, so I'm not the only one compulsively searching all social media for people making victory gloats about their accomplishment, leaving me seething with jealously as I stab my computer screen repeatedly?
> 
> Just checking.


Certainly not. 

However, I've currently moved from the computer-stabbing phase to interpretive dancing and hoping the good vibes will morph into an alternate dimension then come back to this dimension as an acceptance email.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 28, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Certainly not.
> 
> However, I've currently moved from the computer-stabbing phase to interpretive dancing and hoping the good vibes will morph into an alternate dimension then come back to this dimension as an acceptance email.



Let's just hope Warren Beatty and Faye Dunaway were the ones in charge of processing acceptance letters this year...


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 28, 2017)

Got a "confirmation" from admissions today that my application is still being reviewed - and that I will get an answer by mid March:

"your application was complete and is currently still under review.

You will receive an admission decision by mid March!"

I'm hoping this means that acceptances are still being handed out, and not that they're trying to let me down easy. i am, however, worried that it's the latter because so many people have already received their admissions this weekend that it seems strange for the remaining half to be dealt out throughout the course of the next two weeks.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 28, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Got a "confirmation" from admissions today that my application is still being reviewed - and that I will get an answer by mid March:
> 
> "your application was complete and is currently still under review.
> 
> ...



To be fair, I've only seen about six or so folks post about being accepted so far, which still lives a few dozen spots unaccounted for. That said, chances are still pretty high that all the spots are taken...but hey, a drop of optimism never hurt anyone!


----------



## icygee (Feb 28, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Got a "confirmation" from admissions today that my application is still being reviewed - and that I will get an answer by mid March:
> 
> "your application was complete and is currently still under review.
> 
> ...


Did you reach out to them or was this out of the blue?


----------



## MFAman (Mar 1, 2017)

If this gets 10 likes, loves, hang in there's, or jibbity jams, I'll call Friday for news.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2017)

MFAman said:


> University of Southern California.


What major?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 1, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> To be fair, I've only seen about six or so folks post about being accepted so far, which still lives a few dozen spots unaccounted for. That said, chances are still pretty high that all the spots are taken...but hey, a drop of optimism never hurt anyone!



Yes, this is basically what's been running through my head back and forth: I've only seen a few but that could mean they're all full or maybe only those few and etcetc



icygee said:


> Did you reach out to them or was this out of the blue?



I reached out to them a while back several times, as there was a mixup with my transcript (they put it under the wrong name), I even spent $120+ on international call fees ... yes I didn't think to talk to my provider before those calls and now lots of regret but either way, previous reach-out. However, they'd already sorted it out with me. So I was kind of confused receiving the email.


----------



## lolfilmstuffok (Mar 1, 2017)

Just got off the phone with a woman at USC. She said "Decisions are still going out on a rolling basis." I fucked up in saying "decisions" instead of "acceptances" but yolo I'll take the info I can get


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 1, 2017)

lolfilmstuffok said:


> Just got off the phone with a woman at USC. She said "Decisions are still going out on a rolling basis." I fucked up in saying "decisions" instead of "acceptances" but yolo I'll take the info I can get



Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## icygee (Mar 1, 2017)

USC to us right now:


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 1, 2017)

icygee said:


> USC to us right now:


USC has never been sexier!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 1, 2017)

lolfilmstuffok said:


> Just got off the phone with a woman at USC. She said "Decisions are still going out on a rolling basis." I fucked up in saying "decisions" instead of "acceptances" but yolo I'll take the info I can get



I give you my heart. Thanks for helping us all out, even if it's just temporary relief. Sweet temporary relief :')


----------



## MFAman (Mar 1, 2017)

Chris W said:


> What major?


Film Studies


----------



## MFAman (Mar 1, 2017)

Also called TODAY, because I didn't check this board. Spoke with the nicest girl. She said the same thing. Decisions can be expected by mid-March. They are still deciding... which makes me nervous. I asked if we should expect any decisions during the week OR wait for a big batch of decisions dispensed throughout the weekend. She told me they will just be rolling out everyday until mid-March. Really wished they would have just sent all the decisions digitally at once, but now we have a clearer picture of what to expect. Best wishes all.


----------



## Paraprosdokian (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey all! Wow, am I glad I found this thread! I just got accepted into USC (MFA Screenwriting) for this coming fall 

Would love to chat with any other accepted students about things like housing, financial aid, when they're going to visit, etc. Does anyone know if most SCA grad students live on or off campus? Are you guys also looking at the Troy housing complexes?


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 2, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> Hey all! Wow, am I glad I found this thread! I just got accepted into USC (MFA Screenwriting) for this coming fall
> 
> Would love to chat with any other accepted students about things like housing, financial aid, when they're going to visit, etc. Does anyone know if most SCA grad students live on or off campus? Are you guys also looking at the Troy housing complexes?



Congrats! I'm still waiting to see the financial aid package prior to making arrangements, but would will love being part of that conversation!


----------



## Comedynerd (Mar 2, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> Hey all! Wow, am I glad I found this thread! I just got accepted into USC (MFA Screenwriting) for this coming fall
> 
> Would love to chat with any other accepted students about things like housing, financial aid, when they're going to visit, etc. Does anyone know if most SCA grad students live on or off campus? Are you guys also looking at the Troy housing complexes?



Congrats!  Like @Exal Iraheta I'm waiting to hear about financial aid etc. before making a final decision but I'd LOVE to chat with everyone!


----------



## icygee (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats to the latest admits you lovely bunch of coconuts!


----------



## Kira (Mar 2, 2017)

Comedynerd said:


> Congrats!  Like @Exal Iraheta I'm waiting to hear about financial aid etc. before making a final decision but I'd LOVE to chat with everyone!


Same here! I'd be happy to talk with anyone @Paraprosdokian @Exal Iraheta 

Have you guys seen this (Accepted Students Day)? & has anyone received a physical acceptance letter yet?


----------



## Paraprosdokian (Mar 2, 2017)

byisis said:


> Got an offer today...crazy early.





Paraprosdokian said:


> Hey all! Wow, am I glad I found this thread! I just got accepted into USC (MFA Screenwriting) for this coming fall
> 
> Would love to chat with any other accepted students about things like housing, financial aid, when they're going to visit, etc. Does anyone know if most SCA grad students live on or off campus? Are you guys also looking at the Troy housing complexes?





Kira said:


> Same here! I'd be happy to talk with anyone @Paraprosdokian @Exal Iraheta
> 
> Have you guys seen this (Accepted Students Day)? & has anyone received a physical acceptance letter yet?


 Thanks for posting this! Looks like I'll be flying out for that weekend. Anyone else admitted to USC living in NYC currently? And no hard letter yet but I just spoke to them on the phone and they said that'd be coming. Anyone know when we have to decide/submit deposit and intention to enroll by?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> Would love to chat with any other accepted students about things like housing, financial aid, when they're going to visit, etc. Does anyone know if most SCA grad students live on or off campus? Are you guys also looking at the Troy housing complexes?


Feel free to create a new thread for this... that's probably  the best way to keep it all centralized.


----------



## Paraprosdokian (Mar 2, 2017)

Chris W said:


> Feel free to create a new thread for this... that's probably  the best way to keep it all centralized.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 2, 2017)

icygee said:


> Congrats to the latest admits you lovely bunch of coconuts!



I love pretending Rami Malek says these things to me.


----------



## byisis (Mar 2, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> Thanks for posting this! Looks like I'll be flying out for that weekend. Anyone else admitted to USC living in NYC currently? And no hard letter yet but I just spoke to them on the phone and they said that'd be coming. Anyone know when we have to decide/submit deposit and intention to enroll by?


Would love to chat too, looking at moving over from London while not a total newbie to LA I am still very much in need of people who know more than I do!


----------



## icygee (Mar 2, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> I love pretending Rami Malek says these things to me.


You might think that in real life too, I've been told he's my doppelgänger (though I look a lot more like his brother Sami).


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 2, 2017)

So I guess that whole "we're still making decisions" thing WASN'T a lie?  Could have sworn it was like 98℅ b.s. that they used to make the failures stop calling them! All kidding aside, it's promising to know that there is still (a little) hope.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 2, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> Congrats! I'm still waiting to see the financial aid package prior to making arrangements, but would will love being part of that conversation!



Also just got accepted via email, did anyone get information on how long we have to accept the admission offer though? I also heard that they mail a package with more information but have not yet received anything...


----------



## Kira (Mar 2, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Also just got accepted via email, did anyone get information on how long we have to accept the admission offer though? I also heard that they mail a package with more information but have not yet received anything...



Congrats!!! That is awesome to hear!
I was accepted last Saturday morning and have not received a physical acceptance letter yet. I think we're in the dark about most things? I'm not sure when we have to accept, anything  about housing, etc. I was hoping it would come today (Thursday), but maybe Friday or Saturday? If it has more information, I will let you guys know


----------



## cinebella (Mar 2, 2017)

Paraprosdokian said:


> Hey all! Wow, am I glad I found this thread! I just got accepted into USC (MFA Screenwriting) for this coming fall
> 
> Would love to chat with any other accepted students about things like housing, financial aid, when they're going to visit, etc. Does anyone know if most SCA grad students live on or off campus? Are you guys also looking at the Troy housing complexes?



I think that thats the thing I'm most excited for too! I want to start talking to people already to see what everyone is doing! I know that they eventually make a facebook group with everyone but I want to meet them asap


----------



## MFAman (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats to those winning this race. But for all of you still in limbo, I'm still waiting here with you. Logging in with my USC almamatter email feels painfully humiliating, but if it makes any of you feel any better to know that someone else is still checking his portal every few minutes - then let it be known,  that's what I'm doing.


----------



## byisis (Mar 3, 2017)

Kira said:


> Congrats!!! That is awesome to hear!
> I was accepted last Saturday morning and have not received a physical acceptance letter yet. I think we're in the dark about most things? I'm not sure when we have to accept, anything  about housing, etc. I was hoping it would come today (Thursday), but maybe Friday or Saturday? If it has more information, I will let you guys know


Hi 
Spoke to USC writing division last night and they said they'd be sending out an email with further info today! Not sure about a physical letter though.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 3, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Congrats to those winning this race. But for all of you still in limbo, I'm still waiting here with you. Logging in with my USC almamatter email feels painfully humiliating, but if it makes any of you feel any better to know that someone else is still checking his portal every few minutes - then let it be known,  that's what I'm doing.



I'm still with you! Checking my email every minute. It seems like the spots are filing up pretty quickly. But as long as the rejection letters aren't out the door yet, anything can happen. We've got to stay optimistic!


----------



## Kira (Mar 3, 2017)

byisis said:


> Hi
> Spoke to USC writing division last night and they said they'd be sending out an email with further info today! Not sure about a physical letter though.


Haha now I am refreshing my email constantly for this email.
Although I doubt they'll send it at 6:04AM


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 3, 2017)

For those who are, like myself, still desperately working their brain on those math questions, I called with USC this morning for some clarification.
From now until mid-march, they will still be *accepting *students on a rolling basis. 
*After that*, they will be sending out rejection letters and wait list. So hang in there everyone! Keep checking your email for the following two weeks! 

Congrats to everyone accepted! Hope I can be part of your conversation soon...


----------



## icygee (Mar 3, 2017)

snoopdog said:


> For those who are, like myself, still desperately working their brain on those math questions, I called with USC this morning for some clarification.
> From now until mid-march, they will still be *accepting *students on a rolling basis.
> *After that*, they will be sending out rejection letters and wait list. So hang in there everyone! Keep checking your email for the following two weeks!








I'm happy there has finally been some insight, thanks for this. Come thru with the *formatting*, I see you.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 3, 2017)

snoopdog said:


> For those who are, like myself, still desperately working their brain on those math questions, I called with USC this morning for some clarification.
> From now until mid-march, they will still be *accepting *students on a rolling basis.
> *After that*, they will be sending out rejection letters and wait list. So hang in there everyone! Keep checking your email for the following two weeks!
> 
> Congrats to everyone accepted! Hope I can be part of your conversation soon...



Great to hear!  At least two more weeks of torturous waiting!


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 5, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten accepted so far! I was pretty confident I'd be getting a rejection email, since so many people had heard back already. BUT I got an email on Friday afternoon letting me know I have been accepted! I am in total shock. Now, it's time to start thinking about financial aid, etc. Anyone know when we should hear about scholarships? 

And to those who are still waiting--apparently it's not over yet!


----------



## Kira (Mar 5, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has gotten accepted so far! I was pretty confident I'd be getting a rejection email, since so many people had heard back already. BUT I got an email on Friday afternoon letting me know I have been accepted! I am in total shock. Now, it's time to start thinking about financial aid, etc. Anyone know when we should hear about scholarships?
> 
> And to those who are still waiting--apparently it's not over yet!


Congrats!!!
No idea re: when we'll hear about scholarships. I was accepted last Saturday and I still haven't received a physical acceptance letter, but apparently that will have a lot more information.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 5, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has gotten accepted so far! I was pretty confident I'd be getting a rejection email, since so many people had heard back already. BUT I got an email on Friday afternoon letting me know I have been accepted! I am in total shock. Now, it's time to start thinking about financial aid, etc. Anyone know when we should hear about scholarships?
> 
> And to those who are still waiting--apparently it's not over yet!



First of all, congratulations!! I am just curious to find out if the admission process is in alphabetical order. Would you mind sharing the first letter of your last name? My first letter is "V". Just would like to know if my theory makes sense.


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 5, 2017)

snoopdog said:


> First of all, congratulations!! I am just curious to find out if the admission process is in alphabetical order. Would you mind sharing the first letter of your last name? My first letter is "V". Just would like to know if my theory makes sense.



I thought that too, but a couple of people have names whose initials are after mine in the alphabet and were admitted before me. I have a theory that it's by application ID.


----------



## Kira (Mar 5, 2017)

snoopdog said:


> First of all, congratulations!! I am just curious to find out if the admission process is in alphabetical order. Would you mind sharing the first letter of your last name? My first letter is "V". Just would like to know if my theory makes sense.


My last name is S and my friend's last name is W


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the positive vibes, everyone 



snoopdog said:


> First of all, congratulations!! I am just curious to find out if the admission process is in alphabetical order. Would you mind sharing the first letter of your last name? My first letter is "V". Just would like to know if my theory makes sense.



My last name begins with L.


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey everyone! I got the admissions package in the mail today, and it's very fancy.  Contains a nice letter, certificate of admissions, and an invitation to admitted students day. 

I also called the SCA office to ask about financial aid. They said that for federal aid information, we need to call the office of financial aid. And for the department scholarships, she basically said they have no idea when those will go out, but "likely" before the April 15 deadline to reserve a spot... so, no real news there, unfortunately.


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 6, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> Hey everyone! I got the admissions package in the mail today, and it's very fancy.  Contains a nice letter, certificate of admissions, and an invitation to admitted students day.
> 
> I also called the SCA office to ask about financial aid. They said that for federal aid information, we need to call the office of financial aid. And for the department scholarships, she basically said they have no idea when those will go out, but "likely" before the April 15 deadline to reserve a spot... so, no real news there, unfortunately.



Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 9, 2017)

So, no one else has heard anything in the last week?


----------



## MFAman (Mar 9, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> So, no one else has heard anything in the last week?


No. If I don't hear by Sunday morning, I'm assuming rejection. Love the Mad Men reference. Currently, I'm either Don crying about being raised in a whore house in front of Hershey executives, or Joan throwing an airplane at a secretary. Like I say, "We all want to be a Jon, Joan, or a January, but end up a Peggy or a Pete with Harry Crane's weight problem."


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 10, 2017)

MFAman said:


> No. If I don't hear by Sunday morning, I'm assuming rejection. Love the Mad Men reference. Currently, I'm either Don crying about being raised in a whore house in front of Hershey executives, or Joan throwing an airplane at a secretary. Like I say, "We all want to be a Jon, Joan, or a January, but end up a Peggy or a Pete with Harry Crane's weight problem."



I'm a fat Betty Draper, eating away all the bad thoughts to deal with the disappointment of life.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 10, 2017)

My theory is they outline the ones they want the most and then the remaining few spots are talked over by the commitee... so perhaps the remaining 2 or 3 people will be on the 14th? D: I'm actually having nightmares and palpitations wvery night because of the stress.


----------



## icygee (Mar 10, 2017)

Another day of looking at youSC and seeing NOTHING


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 11, 2017)

icygee said:


> Another day of looking at youSC and seeing NOTHING


always love the rupaul gifs. lul.


----------



## icygee (Mar 11, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> always love the rupaul gifs. lul.


Come thru!!


----------



## turburr (Mar 12, 2017)

i STILL haven't received my rejection letter which is baffling to me! anyone hear anything?


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 12, 2017)

turburr said:


> i STILL haven't received my rejection letter which is baffling to me! anyone hear anything?



Nothing yet.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2017)

turburr said:


> i STILL haven't received my rejection letter which is baffling to me! anyone hear anything?



I think since acceptances are still dished out until the 14th, of we receive nothing by then, that would be our rejection letter.


----------



## MFAman (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello all,

Just spoke to USC SCA admissions and have some more info. I asked if by this coming Sunday (since it is the last mid-March weekend) if everyone will have their decisions. I was told: "That is correct." So get ready for 6 more days until acceptance, rejection, or the dreaded waitlist notifications are emailed. At least we have a firm end date. Sorry I don't have more encouraging news.


----------



## icygee (Mar 13, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just spoke to USC SCA admissions and have some more info. I asked if by this coming Sunday (since it is the last mid-March weekend) if everyone will have their decisions. I was told: "That is correct." So get ready for 6 more days until acceptance, rejection, or the dreaded waitlist notifications are emailed. At least we have a firm end date. Sorry I don't have more encouraging news.


This is encouraging!! I would hope we found solace in decisions instead of hanging in limbo.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just spoke to USC SCA admissions and have some more info. I asked if by this coming Sunday (since it is the last mid-March weekend) if everyone will have their decisions. I was told: "That is correct." So get ready for 6 more days until acceptance, rejection, or the dreaded waitlist notifications are emailed. At least we have a firm end date. Sorry I don't have more encouraging news.



Yes thank you for the infor, I think it's given me a few more days of blissful awful hope. However, does this mean theyve extended the period of acceptances? Why did you ask Sunday in particular, may I ask? I think someone on this thread said last time they asked the decisions would finish by the 14th


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 13, 2017)

icygee said:


> This is encouraging!! I would hope we found solace in decisions instead of hanging in limbo.



Exactly. At this point, acceptance or rejection (and likely the latter), I just want to know. This state of suspension, especially in the mix of people applying to other schools hearing back AND other applicants for the same program already knowing weeks ago, is extremely annoying.  Just pull the band-aid off me, USC.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 13, 2017)

On a semi-related note, does anyone know how the waitlisting actually works for Screenwriting applicants?  I know production students are told, since they get admitted into the Spring semester with it, but since we don't have the same luxury, do they just not send a rejection with all the rest?  Do you have to just sit around waiting well the other students do or do not commit to attending the school and then, once all the spots fill up, THEN you get a rejection letter?  Or do you just get a Waitlist letter and, if you don't end up hearing back around May, you just have to assume you didn't get in?

I ask because I have yet to find a previous forum post from ANYBODY who was waitlisted in the Screenwriting program. I see a couple listing it in the Spreadsheet, but they never updated again after, so I have no idea what the process would end up being. In any case, it seems like a rare thing to happen for Screenwriting students (or, at the very least, a rare thing to be notified about.)


----------



## MFAman (Mar 13, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Yes thank you for the infor, I think it's given me a few more days of blissful awful hope. However, does this mean theyve extended the period of acceptances? Why did you ask Sunday in particular, may I ask? I think someone on this thread said last time they asked the decisions would finish by the 14th



I think someone interpreted "mid-March" as "exactly the 15th" so in their mind, if no response is given before the 15th, that's it. But to me "mid-March" is anytime between the 10th and 20th - it's purposefully vague. Knowing how schools work, they'll dump all the decisions on the weekend. This way they don't have to answer calls. It's also the reason the USC representative was so certain that we'd all know by Sunday. They are planning for a weekend release on the last weekend that qualifies as mid-March (March 18th). Does that make sense? I hope that clarifies.


----------



## A (Mar 13, 2017)

Someone from the Production thread asked and got a "before April" response.. Idk how close to date decisions will be between Screenwriting and Production but I'm guessing not too far apart?


----------



## WizardsBrew (Mar 14, 2017)

In my experience of having been waitlisted from a screenwriting MFA program before, I think you should regard it as a yellow light that is highly likely to result in an inevitable red light. In other words, don't stop any other plans you may want to put into motion if you're waitlisted. My waitlist experience went something like, I heard nothing as late as April 15th, I emailed in late April and was told I was on the waitlist. In mid-May I got a waitlist email from the dept that was very informal. Checking the admissions portal bore no fruit as "a decision had yet to be determined" until late July when I was informed to check my status and had been formally rejected. I received an official hard copy of the rejection letter the next day. I don't know how USC does it exactly, but ofttimes waitlist notification can be informal because they literally don't know what to do with you. I should also mention that I remained on the waitlist long after they had all of their confirmations from their accepted students. The silver lining in making the waitlist for these prestigious programs is that I take it to insinuate that although you may not have been the missing puzzle piece for that particular peer group or ready that particular year, that the quality of your writing was on the level of quality they are generally expecting. If waitlisted, just think of it as an honorable mention and keep it moving. Just my two cents.


----------



## MFAman (Mar 14, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> In my experience of having been waitlisted from a screenwriting MFA program before, I think you should regard it as a yellow light that is highly likely to result in an inevitable red light. In other words, don't stop any other plans you may want to put into motion if you're waitlisted. My waitlist experience went something like, I heard nothing as late as April 15th, I emailed in late April and was told I was on the waitlist. In mid-May I got a waitlist email from the dept that was very informal. Checking the admissions portal bore no fruit as "a decision had yet to be determined" until late July when I was informed to check my status and had been formally rejected. I received an official hard copy of the rejection letter the next day. I don't know how USC does it exactly, but ofttimes waitlist notification can be informal because they literally don't know what to do with you. I should also mention that I remained on the waitlist long after they had all of their confirmations from their accepted students. The silver lining in making the waitlist for these prestigious programs is that I take it to insinuate that although you may not have been the missing puzzle piece for that particular peer group or ready that particular year, that the quality of your writing was on the level of quality they are generally expecting. If waitlisted, just think of it as an honorable mention and keep it moving. Just my two cents.



This is why I hate waitlists... does this mean this is your second time applying to this program, and have not heard anything yet?


----------



## WizardsBrew (Mar 14, 2017)

MFAman said:


> This is why I hate waitlists... does this mean this is your second time applying to this program, and have not heard anything yet?



No. This was my first time applying to USC. I was waitlisted from Northwestern last year and decided not to reapply this year because I didn't feel like my eligibility had changed enough to go through the process with them again. As I said, I think being waitlisted sucks only if you consider it to be some sort of postponed or potential acceptance when the reality is that institutions don't create false hope; we create that for ourselves. When I was waitlisted I just stored it in the same emotional compartment as if I had been rejected and that permitted me to accept the good feeling of someone at least respecting my work enough to not reject me during the first round. It's easier just to look at the mathematical probabilities, let go of the situation and filter the feelings back into our work because your writing was probably the least influential part of your application anyway and the writing is all that matters... in my opinion.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 17, 2017)

So quick late night fun fact: according to the spreadsheets (my new catchphrase), this is now the latest that USC has yet to send out a SINGLE denial letter. By this point in 2015 and 2016, most applicants were already aware of their fates. We were not given the same luxury. So, yeah...yay us.


----------



## icygee (Mar 17, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> So quick late night fun fact: according to the spreadsheets (my new catchphrase), this is now the latest that USC has yet to send out a SINGLE denial letter. By this point in 2015 and 2016, most applicants were already aware of their fates. We were not given the same luxury. So, yeah...yay us.







Right there with you.

I just.... don't know what they're waiting for? Like I'm running out of ideas here but they must be still deliberating acceptances because if not just hit us with the waitlists and dings.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 17, 2017)

icygee said:


> I just.... don't know what they're waiting for? Like I'm running out of ideas here but they must be still deliberating acceptances because if not just hit us with the waitlists and dings.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 17, 2017)

icygee said:


> Right there with you.
> 
> I just.... don't know what they're waiting for? Like I'm running out of ideas here but they must be still deliberating acceptances because if not just hit us with the waitlists and dings.



I just don't understand why they would send a bunch of acceptances so soon in the year (weeks earlier than last year), and then just wait nearly a month later to send out rejections. Like I could see wanting to make sure all the acceptees commit to attending but, honestly, isn't that what the waitlist is for?

They accept about 30 students, and I'm assuming the waitlist is about the same (that way their asses are completely covered in the EXTREMELY unlikely case that none of their acceptees commit.) Between the two groups (waitlist/acceptees) that leaves about 65 people, with assumingly hundreds more having absolutely no chance of getting accepted. So why the hell not tell those hundreds and get it over with.  What game are they playing? What is their ANGLE?!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 17, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> I just don't understand why they would send a bunch of acceptances so soon in the year (weeks earlier than last year), and then just wait nearly a month later to send out rejections. Like I could see wanting to make sure all the acceptees commit to attending but, honestly, isn't that what the waitlist is for?
> 
> They accept about 30 students, and I'm assuming the waitlist is about the same (that way their asses are completely covered in the EXTREMELY unlikely case that none of their acceptees commit.) Between the two groups (waitlist/acceptees) that leaves about 65 people, with assumingly hundreds more having absolutely no chance of getting accepted. So why the hell not tell those hundreds and get it over with.  What game are they playing? What is their ANGLE?!
> 
> View attachment 618



I can't agree more. I am a production applicant, but I have the same question as you, and I totally don't understand why they just don't send out the rejection letters as soon as possible after they send out acceptances, the whole waiting process is really torturing.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 17, 2017)

thats


icygee said:


> Right there with you.
> 
> I just.... don't know what they're waiting for? Like I'm running out of ideas here but they must be still deliberating acceptances because if not just hit us with the waitlists and dings.


Thats what I thought - and theyre stretching it out because of that. I guess maybe this year there were a lot of good ones :S


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 18, 2017)

Wait... I actually thought they accepted 16 mfa applicants? 30!?!?! A glimmer of hope I see... ugh how tantalizing


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 18, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Wait... I actually thought they accepted 16 mfa applicants? 30!?!?! A glimmer of hope I see... ugh how tantalizing


32 I heard


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if the waitlist is ranked?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 18, 2017)

snoopdog said:


> Does anyone know if the waitlist is ranked?



I'm assuming it kind of has to be to work. How else would they know who to move on to if a spot opens up?  I doubt you'll ever find out what position you are in, though.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 18, 2017)

So if we get nothing by Sunday - when they said everyone would know - is that the rejection?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 18, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> So if we get nothing by Sunday - when they said everyone would know - is that the rejection?



If I understand @MFAman correctly, rejections should be sent out by Sunday too so, if you haven't heard back by then, it's more likely you were waitlisted...Maybe? Then again, the fact that nobody has heard a damn thing from USC in weeks is a little mystifying. Like, are they really going to send the remaining (if any) acceptances and ALL the rejects out in one day? If so, that's annoying.

The more likely scenario is that they'll push back notifications AGAIN, and we'll all find out whether we have been denied or accepted on the day Avatar 2 comes out.


----------



## MFAman (Mar 18, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> If I understand @MFAman correctly, rejections should be sent out by Sunday too so, if you haven't heard back by then, it's more likely you were waitlisted...Maybe? Then again, the fact that nobody has heard a damn thing from USC in weeks is a little mystifying. Like, are they really going to send the remaining (if any) acceptances and ALL the rejects out in one day? If so, that's annoying.
> 
> The more likely scenario is that they'll push back notifications AGAIN, and we'll all find out whether we have been denied or accepted on the day Avatar 2 comes out.



They did tell me by Sunday, but I wouldn't be surprised if they pushed it back again. There has been a Sunday morning pattern though. However, at this point, should we really be looking for patterns or for new ways they designed this year's Hunger Games? Perhaps we're part of the Quarter Quell? If so, the game makers are doing a wonderful job. This island is definitely not a clock. I can't predict anything.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 18, 2017)

snoopdog said:


> Does anyone know if the waitlist is ranked?



I dont know about film school, but with drama schools, they mark up everyone identified as having both the talent and potential to benefit from the course (always way more people than they can possibly ever admit to the school), then they try to create a cohort that is balanced. They can't really 'rank' further than that because the great thing ( and the bad thing) about creative arts is it is all subjective. They might decide to mix it up in terms of diversity, taste in films, background, experience, anything really. So if for example, someone identified as having strong cinematography skills and a keen eye for horror but needing work in other areas turns down the place they were offered, they may well try to fill that spot with someone similar, so the group isn't filled with an entire class of experimental rom-com directors/writers who wont benefit from what they can offer each other. Does that make sense?

Honestly we should take encouragement from that. At a certain point, in creative arts, it becomes no longer about talent, (because there is so much talent out there!) it is about something none of us are in control of. So keep believing in your talent and pushing forward. If we don't get in this year, we should absolutely come back fighting next year, if that is what we want.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 19, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> If I understand @MFAman correctly, rejections should be sent out by Sunday too so, if you haven't heard back by then, it's more likely you were waitlisted...Maybe? Then again, the fact that nobody has heard a damn thing from USC in weeks is a little mystifying. Like, are they really going to send the remaining (if any) acceptances and ALL the rejects out in one day? If so, that's annoying.
> 
> The more likely scenario is that they'll push back notifications AGAIN, and we'll all find out whether we have been denied or accepted on the day Avatar 2 comes out.



What Ive been thinking but too terrifying to express out


----------



## MFAman (Mar 19, 2017)

The day is young, but they usually send out emails around 3AM, so I imagine no additional emails are going out today. If I receive nothing today, I will call tomorrow morning and report back. They say millennials are entitled, and that must be the case, because I believe everyone is entitled to a timely rejection, especially when the "time" keeps changing.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 19, 2017)

MFAman said:


> The day is young, but they usually send out emails around 3AM, so I imagine no additional emails are going out today. If I receive nothing today, I will call tomorrow morning and report back. They say millennials are entitled, and that must be the case, because I believe everyone is entitled to a timely rejection, especially when the "time" keeps changing.



3am???!?! You sure it's not 3pm?


----------



## turburr (Mar 19, 2017)

Tick tock.....

One has to honestly wonder why they're taking so long sending out waitlist/rejections when the last of the acceptances were released a looooong time ago.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 19, 2017)

turburr said:


> Tick tock.....
> 
> One has to honestly wonder why they're taking so long sending out waitlist/rejections when the last of the acceptances were released a looooong time ago.



were they really? I guess it only makes sense... sigh. I thought there were still a few acceptances but this makes sense - theyre deliberating on the waitlist/rejections and thats a much bigger pool of people


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 19, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> 3am???!?! You sure it's not 3pm?



It's 3 AM - 5 AM, according to past years/most of the acceptances. Who knows why the hell that's the case, but it is!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 19, 2017)

It would probably be a huge, unnecessary stretch, but maybe they're waiting until they know how many of the acceptees are actually attending before issuing out anything else?  Kinda depends on how long the acceptees have to submit their intent, I guess–if they have until mid April I seriously doubt it, but end of March...maybe?

Could someone who was accepted fill us in on when the last day to submit their intent to enroll is?  @Kira? @Comedynerd? @byisis?


----------



## icygee (Mar 19, 2017)

turburr said:


> Tick tock.....
> 
> One has to honestly wonder why they're taking so long sending out waitlist/rejections when the last of the acceptances were released a looooong time ago.


Didn't you commit to UCLA? Feel like it probably doesn't matter what way they decide if you made your deposit already.


----------



## Point Break (Mar 19, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> Could someone who was accepted fill us in on when the last day to submit their intent to enroll is?  @Kira? @Comedynerd? @byisis?



Pure speculation, but I think you've stumbled on the key bit of info here. No news is good news in this situation.

I don't presume to know how admissions works, but when I went through it in '15, random acceptances came later when the waitlist was reordered. Many applicants forget to factor in the accepted students shuffle that occurs when people have multiple acceptances.

Let's say they accept the average 32, and maybe put 16 on the waitlist. Then let's say 8 waitlisters submit intents to enroll to AFI, and UCLA instead. And 8 from the accepted list decide to go to Columbia and NYU instead. And they all formally decline their acceptances to USC... There's at least 16 new people back in the running. Essentially.

1/2 Speculation + 1/2 Inside Knowledge, a long list of acceptances, waitlisters, and close hopefuls has probably already been drafted by the faculty and sent to admissions. So, if you haven't seen a rejection letter yet, it's a good thing.

I just hate to see everyone stressing over the various schools and their processes, when there's equal consideration necessary for those making tough decisions between multiple acceptances (and commitment deposits). You're not out until you see a rejection, and the process is difficult to make fair without making waitlisters feel like they're second class acceptees. They're not. Competition is just fierce.

Hopefully this scenario puts some people at ease. It'll be the same with fellowships, competitions, and even general meetings with producers and showrunners. In no way does the wait reflect your worth as a writer.

**again, mostly speculation peppered with direct experience so as not to set up hopes to be dashed**


----------



## icygee (Mar 19, 2017)

Point Break said:


> And they all formally decline their acceptances to USC


This is a key point. I know it's a huge thing amongst the law school applicant community but if you know you're not going to a school you were accepted to it would be lovely courteous to let them know as soon as possible.


----------



## Comedynerd (Mar 19, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> It would probably be a huge, unnecessary stretch, but maybe they're waiting until they know how many of the acceptees are actually attending before issuing out anything else?  Kinda depends on how long the acceptees have to submit their intent, I guess–if they have until mid April I seriously doubt it, but end of March...maybe?
> 
> Could someone who was accepted fill us in on when the last day to submit their intent to enroll is?  @Kira? @Comedynerd? @byisis?



Hey all!

Final decisions are by April 15th.  I am 90 percent certain that I will be accepting my place at USC but I've heard a few people will be declining.  There's still hope  Hang in there you guys.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 19, 2017)

Point Break said:


> Pure speculation, but I think you've stumbled on the key bit of info here. No news is good news in this situation.
> 
> I don't presume to know how admissions works, but when I went through it in '15, random acceptances came later when the waitlist was reordered. Many applications forget to factor in the accepted students shuffle that occurs when people have multiple acceptances.
> 
> ...



I agree with you for the most part, although I will add a slightly dickish response: I would feel this is a far more likely scenario if at least SOME of us reported rejections already.  If I read a bunch of people getting rejections and I DIDN'T get one, then I would assume that I still had something of a chance.  

Sure, it sounds super selfish to hope someone here is getting rejected (in a perfect world, it wouldn't happen to any of us!), but it would personally lift my own spirits to read about rejections, and not actively be a part of it. As it stands, I feel like we're all just whistling Dixie on death's row.


----------



## turburr (Mar 19, 2017)

icygee said:


> Didn't you commit to UCLA? Feel like it probably doesn't matter what way they decide if you made your deposit already.



Yes, I did. I'm still curious and was honestly just wondering out loud, especially because I haven't heard back from NYU or Chapman either. I wonder why there's been a delay in posting decisions this year.


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 19, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> It would probably be a huge, unnecessary stretch, but maybe they're waiting until they know how many of the acceptees are actually attending before issuing out anything else?  Kinda depends on how long the acceptees have to submit their intent, I guess–if they have until mid April I seriously doubt it, but end of March...maybe?
> 
> Could someone who was accepted fill us in on when the last day to submit their intent to enroll is?  @Kira? @Comedynerd? @byisis?


They said that we need to submit it by April 15th.


----------



## Point Break (Mar 19, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> I agree with you for the most part, although I will add a slightly dickish response: I would feel this is a far more likely scenario if at least SOME of us reported rejections already.  If I read a bunch of people getting rejections and I DIDN'T get one, then I would assume that I still had something of a chance.



Interesting devil's advocacy response. I could see how that could put you at ease too. 

I was just using the scenario to illustrate that it's probably hard for the admissions dept to send outright rejections, when they can't predict who intends to enroll. It would be quite embarrassing if they locked down the 32 + 16 (in the scenario), declined the rest, then had a situation where 17+ declined (due to alternative enrollment, tuition costs, visa issues, life emergencies, etc.). Unlikely, but still possible.

It's tough either way, and inevitably out of our control.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 19, 2017)

Point Break said:


> Interesting devil's advocacy response. I could see how that could put you at ease too.
> 
> I was just using the scenario to illustrate that it's probably hard for the admissions dept to send outright rejections, when they can't predict who intends to enroll. It would be quite embarrassing if they locked down the 32 + 16 (in the scenario), declined the rest, then had a situation where 17+ declined (due to alternative enrollment, tuition costs, visa issues, life emergencies, etc.). Unlikely, but still possible.
> 
> It's tough either way, and inevitably out of our control.



I totally get your second point, but I guess my confusion comes from intently studying past years of USC acceptances, in which things were far more clear cut.  Last year, for instance, they sent out all acceptances on pretty much the same day (March 4), and all rejections exactly one week later (March 11.) I kind of figured this year's release would be the same, but that is very much not the case, I guess.  Maybe they ran into the exactly problem you described last year, and are changing things around to combat the scenario?  Who the hell knows. Like you said, the whole thing is completely out of our control anyways. We're all just grasping for straws in the dark here.


----------



## MFAman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey,

Called Admissions. The date has changed. Vague again: end of March, but before April. Eleven days everybody.


----------



## shuyi (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry to complain, but keeping waiting is killing me.


----------



## icygee (Mar 20, 2017)

Okay werk USC...


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2017)

icygee said:


> Okay werk USC...


thank you once again for the perfectly CORRECT gif to express my feelings


----------



## icygee (Mar 20, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> thank you once again for the perfectly CORRECT gif to express my feelings


----------



## MFAman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey friends,

You know what, I realize I completely forgot to include the most important piece of information. While most of us haven't received notifications, the admissions office did tell me that they finalized their decisions: meaning they have made decisions regarding all applicants. All those accepted, rejected, and waitlisted have been determined. The admissions office has given their decisions to the respective graduate school (The John Wells Division of Writing for Screen and Television), and they will be sending them out whenever they so choose. I'm assuming this weekend. (My assumptions, however, have not been great.) So somewhere, someone knows where we all stand. We just have to wait for them to email us. If any of you want to try calling admissions and getting them to tell you your fate over the phone, good luck. I've decided to stop calling. I'll pick up the phone again in April if we haven't heard anything. Until then, I'll just count the seconds, minutes, hours, and days. Good luck everyone! You all have been supportive through this insufferable wait.

I will post my decision regardless of the outcome and as soon as I get it in my inbox.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2017)

I just phoned the SCA, and have been told some very interesting things. First, they do not give out admissions/rejections information over the phone.
Second, the order that things are done is: a decision is made -> posted on USC portal -> a hard copy is sent out after the decision has been formally approved -> (then, finally) an email is sent.

Thus, it seems that email is the last way to get into contact with us. I suggest everyone check their portals first. Mine is currently empty :'( but under "Decision Status" of the portal is where the "letters" _should_ first be posted.

And EDIT: acceptances are still being sent out. Confirmed. :')


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey all,

So in the Production forum they are starting to work off of a theory that says that the acceptances were sent out dependant on when you first submitted your application...Personally, I've kinda give up on trying to predict just how the hell any of this actually works but, whatever, none of us have anything better to do, and I'm still incredibly curious why they would have such a big gap between the first set of acceptances and the (alleged) second batch.  The "submission order" thing is as good a theory as any.  But let's put it to the test, shall we?

So, personally, I submitted my application an hour and forty minutes before the due date.  I know this because I took a "proof" picture. But what about the rest of you...Particularly the accepted students like @byisis, @Comedynerd, @Kira, etc. (Sidenote: I feel we should come up with a name for you guys. How bout the A-Squad?  Would say A-Team, but pretty sure Fox owns the right to that one.)

Let's see if this gets us anywhere. But, I swear to god, if one of you says "June of 2016" and another says "three minutes before it was due!" imma be like


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 23, 2017)

I was accepted and I submitted it the last possible day to submit it, which I'm pretty sure was like November 15th.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 23, 2017)

I submitted the day of (Nov 15th) as well, with a couple hours to spare.
I waited until the last second because I was constantly changing stuff in my portfolio and wanted to be sure it was ready before sending. I did this with all applications.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 23, 2017)

Guys, I feel like a lot of people are still deciding on schools and that's why schools are hesitant to send more stuff out.

For instance, I got into usc in february but I wanted to wait and hear back from all the schools I applied from to make a decision->the problem with that thinking being if I don't hear back from 1 or 2 schools, it will prolong my decision on usc, which may prolong usc's decisions on other applicants. This is especially true if a lot of students are waiting to hear from other schools before accepting an offer.

There also may be a lot of people that were accepted and unsure of where to go based on financial aid (which also hasn't been sent out for many places) and other factors. I know I've been calling many schools trying to figure this out myself. So that may be why the admissions office isn't getting back to anyone yet.

Finally, there are probably lots of students that have made their decisions, who haven't yet told other schools they were accepted to that they won't be going there.

So hang in there guys, there's lots of decisions that admissions are waiting on still. Just because you haven't heard back yet doesn't mean you aren't in!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 23, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So in the Production forum they are starting to work off of a theory that says that the acceptances were sent out dependant on when you first submitted your application...Personally, I've kinda give up on trying to predict just how the hell any of this actually works but, whatever, none of us have anything better to do, and I'm still incredibly curious why they would have such a big gap between the first set of acceptances and the (alleged) second batch.  The "submission order" thing is as good a theory as any.  But let's put it to the test, shall we?
> 
> ...



Hey I just want to clarify that, it is not dependent on the submission date but the application completion date lol. I submitted my application before Nov 5th, but it actually gets completed on Dec 1st.  I kinda give up on trying to predict too, but the office confirmed what I said, although later on I found out they gave different dates for another applicant and me about the decision releasing date ;p


----------



## Kira (Mar 23, 2017)

I submitted my application on November 14th.
So ~36 hours before the deadline, but not really that early


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 23, 2017)

I submitted my application on November 7th, my letters of recommendation and transcript were all received by the 14th, and I got an acceptance email on March 3rd.


----------



## Comedynerd (Mar 23, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> I submitted my application on November 7th, my letters of recommendation and transcript were all received by the 14th, and I got an acceptance email on March 3rd.



I was super last minute.  I submitted my application three hours before the deadline and my letters of rec were in an hour before the deadline.


----------



## WizardsBrew (Mar 23, 2017)

It's nearly April... Presumably, the applications have all been reviewed and those admitted have been notified, especially since I think they have some kind of highly recommended admitted student orientation coming up in early April. (Right?) The only wait now is to see what the admitted students decide because you don't send waitlist notifications until you have a full *confirmed* class. It would've been courteous of them to notify those who they have definitely rejected but that's the luxury you have when the ball is in your court. Trying to decipher their algorithm won't change the outcome so if we transfer our hope to the fact that the deadline for 2018 is only half a year away, we can only be pleasantly surprised if we are one of the extreme few who will receive an acceptance letter for this term going forward.


----------



## turburr (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi y'all, I got my rejection letter this morning so they're definitely starting to roll out.


----------



## icygee (Mar 23, 2017)

turburr said:


> Hi y'all, I got my rejection letter this morning so they're definitely starting to roll out.


Were you notified by email or did it just appear in your portal?


----------



## turburr (Mar 23, 2017)

icygee said:


> Were you notified by email or did it just appear in your portal?



They notified me via email to check my portal. I just tried to log back on to look at my decision again and see if the date it was posted was before the email came, but it will no longer let me log into you.sc which is odd.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 23, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> It's nearly April... Presumably, the applications have all been reviewed and those admitted have been notified, especially since I think they have some kind of highly recommended admitted student orientation coming up in early April. (Right?) The only wait now is to see what the admitted students decide because you don't send waitlist notifications until you have a full *confirmed* class. It would've been courteous of them to notify those who they have definitely rejected but that's the luxury you have when the ball is in your court. Trying to decipher their algorithm won't change the outcome so if we transfer our hope to the fact that the deadline for 2018 is only half a year away, we can only be pleasantly surprised if we are one of the extreme few who will receive an acceptance letter for this term going forward.



I agree, for the most part. I am pretty damn cynical about the whole thing, and I do truly believe that everyone who was accepted has already been notified, as you seem to as well. 

That said, the response from the actual admissions department is really bugging me, for obvious reasons. They keep claiming to everyone they speak to that "acceptances are still rolling out," but I'm 95% sure they are honestly full of it. It just makes no sense to have such a long gap between the acceptances, and no line of rational thinking that I've been able to apply to that idea has panned out. There's no real reason they wouldn't tell all 32 acceptances within a small space of time, as spreading it out over a month makes little to no sense. The reason I'm trying to "decipher their algorithm" is because I'm working off of the idea that they are still sending out other acceptances, as everyone who has contacted SCA has pretty much claimed. Personally, I don't believe it, but if it's hypothetically true...why?

At the end of the day, I think it's USC's fault for giving people such false hope, for reasons I can't really understand. I don't know why they just can't say "All accepted applicants have been informed, but depending on the individual student decisions, other acceptances might be sent out at a later date."  That way they could cut off the thought process of "some accepted students have yet to be informed" AND still keep things from being 100% confirmed. The way they are doing it now just seems...I don't know, disingenuous to me?  

Ultimately I'm fine having to wait to get a rejection letter (because things change with the acceptances, I can understand wanting to wait), but telling everyone that acceptances are still going out on a "rolling basis" just seems wrong to me...UNLESS of course it isn't a lie, in which case I don't understand why they would send out the notifications like that. 

Which takes us back to square one.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 23, 2017)

turburr said:


> Hi y'all, I got my rejection letter this morning so they're definitely starting to roll out.



I'm going to try to phrase this in a way that doesn't sound completely horrible, but is it weird that I let out a little "woo!" when I read this?

I mean, it's not about you--that obviously sucks. But I'm just happy to see someone get ANYTHING at this point. I'm so ready for this Band-Aid to be pulled off. Anyways, you already confirmed your acceptance to UCLA, right? So who cares what USC thinks!


----------



## WizardsBrew (Mar 23, 2017)

An admissions dept is always going to protect their best interests, which in this case means keeping as many possibilities available to them without having applicants withdraw their candidacy, and so waxing optimistically vague is what they're trained to do. It's our job to read between the lines. If an accepted student declines the offer and they offer one more applicant that persons place then technically acceptances are still being sent, but that shouldn't imply that there are more "rounds" or "teams" of acceptances to come. Unfortunately, universities are still businesses at the end of the day; under no obligations of transparency.

Thanks for sharing @turburr. That was cool of you.


----------



## louweaver (Mar 23, 2017)

hey everyone - i also received a rejection from USC screenwriting last night - i'm in NY, it came around 3 am here. best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 23, 2017)

WizardsBrew said:


> An admissions dept is always going to protect their best interests, which in this case means keeping as many possibilities available to them without having applicants withdraw their candidacy, and so waxing optimistically vague is what they're trained to do. It's our job to read between the lines. If an accepted student declines the offer and they offer one more applicant that persons place then technically acceptances are still being sent, but that shouldn't imply that there are more "rounds" or "teams" of acceptances to come. Unfortunately, universities are still businesses at the end of the day; under no obligations of transparency.
> 
> Thanks for sharing @turburr. That was cool of you.



I don't see why being upfront about that would cause applicants to "withdraw their candidacy." I mean, could you even do that?  And, more importantly, why would you? Would it be like a "you can't fire me, I quit!" thing?  And yes, obviously they have no "obligation" to be transparent...I just don't understand why they would feel like they can't be, at least to an extent. 

And if being as close to the chest about things is how they want to operate, why wouldn't they just say "We have nothing to report at this time?"  Honestly, that's probably how I would do it, rather than giving a response that elicits nothing but frustration and more phone calls from annoying writers. 

And well I clearly don't work at the admissions department (shame, right?), I still don't think that this was the right way to do things. And, for what it's worth, this doesn't seem to be the usual pattern either -- there has (for as long as the site has been keeping track) never been as big a gap between when acceptances and rejections were sent out as there were this year. Must be a competitive year or something...


----------



## WizardsBrew (Mar 23, 2017)

An applicant can withdraw their eligibility if they so choose for any number of reasons ranging from change of heart to disgust with the process... 

That's a mere fraction of my larger point which was to encourage you and everyone else currently feeling led on by the dept to divest in what they tell you as you wait for the results because, without demonizing them, they don't traditionally prioritize your peace of mind into the equation.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 23, 2017)

Honestly, I still think we're on the same page here. I'm poking and prodding on what other people report in order to show that none of it lines up, and so you really should take what the department says with a grain of salt. I don't even see why anyone would even contact them, really. If the information you are getting isn't factual or helpful, why even bother?

The only time you will know anything is once you get the your acceptance/rejection letter. Bottom line.


----------



## MFAman (Mar 23, 2017)

This thread is definitely going to freak-out next year's applicants. I'm still waiting, but expecting my rejection over the weekend. I can't believe I'm still waiting. All anyone has to do is hit send. They've had their decisions since Monday.


----------



## turburr (Mar 23, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> I'm going to try to phrase this in a way that doesn't sound completely horrible, but is it weird that I let out a little "woo!" when I read this?
> 
> I mean, it's not about you--that obviously sucks. But I'm just happy to see someone get ANYTHING at this point. I'm so ready for this Band-Aid to be pulled off. Anyways, you already confirmed your acceptance to UCLA, right? So who cares what USC thinks!



Nah, you're good! I shared because i wanted everyone else to have that information and to be aware of what was going on. The fact that I'm already committed/ came to terms with my USC rejection back when acceptances seemed to stop in february makes it a bit easier.


----------



## Iuli Dia (Mar 23, 2017)

turburr said:


> Nah, you're good! I shared because i wanted everyone else to have that information and to be aware of what was going on. The fact that I'm already committed/ came to terms with my USC rejection back when acceptances seemed to stop in february makes it a bit easier.



UCLA is a great school. Best of luck to you! You're in good hands. 

I just checked my USC portal. Nothing yet. It's probably going to be a rejection but still, it would be nice to have some closure at this point. Hope everyone is finding some distractions by working on other projects!


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 24, 2017)

Just received rejection email.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 24, 2017)

So did I, at what I imagine was The Great Dump of 2017. Abandon hope, all ye who enter.  

Good luck to those of you who got in though, and all others who committed to other programs.  Looks like I'll be taking the next year off from schooling, so that should be fun. To next year, though!


----------



## shuyi (Mar 24, 2017)

Got my rejection.


----------



## icygee (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally got my rejection in the middle of the night. Took them long enough. Wasn't sure how I was gonna tell them I wouldn't be going there.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 24, 2017)

I got my rejection letter as well.

Congrats to all those accepted into USC or any other film school! 
And good luck to all the others who are, like myself, preparing for next year's applications and the long term goal of all: getting our voices heard through the art of screenwriting and filmmaking. This is only another step in your journey.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 24, 2017)

Got the rejection as well. Apparently it was sent March 22 but the portal didn't reflect it until today. I had an awful night and felt something was off - checked the portal. Rejected. Am crying which I didn't expect either. Guh. I should probably not have checked so that I could build my own reality of false hope but ...


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 24, 2017)

BuddernScotch said:


> Got the rejection as well. Apparently it was sent March 22 but the portal didn't reflect it until today. I had an awful night and felt something was off - checked the portal. Rejected. Am crying which I didn't expect either. Guh. I should probably not have checked so that I could build my own reality of false hope but ...



I know I can't be of much help to make you feel better, but all I can say is that strong emotions are crucial for writers, so hopefully you can use what you're feeling. Maybe write a letter to yourself or a short story or even a scene. Emotions, even negative ones, are beautiful, and you shouldn't let any of them go to waste. Write down what you're feeling so you can come back to it later when it's relevant to something else you're writing! 

Sending love!


----------



## MFAman (Mar 24, 2017)

Got four "hang in there's" yesterday, and a rejection letter this morning. Can't believe I did my undergrad there. All I gained was a weight problem and dim prospects. Bummer.


Will be here next year guys. Don't give up. Get drunk today and cry about it. But then, keep going. I thought a lot of you seemed bright, capable, and were really funny. If that means anything.

Best,
Barb from the Upside Down World


----------



## Smnths (Mar 24, 2017)

Can I just say that for a rejection letter, theirs was oddly inspirational?


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 24, 2017)

Smnths said:


> Can I just say that for a rejection letter, theirs was oddly inspirational?


What did it say?


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 24, 2017)

MFAman said:


> Got four "hang in there's" yesterday, and a rejection letter this morning. Can't believe I did my undergrad there. All I gained was a weight problem and dim prospects. Bummer.
> 
> 
> Will be here next year guys. Don't give up. Get drunk today and cry about it. But then, keep going. I thought a lot of you seemed bright, capable, and were really funny. If that means anything.
> ...



You did your undergrad there!?


----------



## Smnths (Mar 24, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> What did it say?


It said that the faculty recommends building my portfolio up and reapplying for another semester and then a paragraph on how a lot of their alumni apply multiple times before getting in so to not give up. 

Meanwhile my undergrad rejections were just like sorry but no lol


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 24, 2017)

MFAman said:


> I thought a lot of you seemed bright, capable, and were really funny.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

Congrats to all who got in and good luck the next time to those who didn't make it! Hope everyone found the site helpful and be sure to visit again soon and tell us how it's going!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jaida Rukiya said:


> It was this day last year that acceptances started going out, It's completely possible this year that it could be totally different but in my head I've nicknamed this day Acceptance Eve. I'll be waking up all night to check my portal repeatedly!



Like I said, this is the weekend, historically. Of course it's possible things could be delayed, but that has only been the case once in the last seven years, so I doubt it. Here are the dates (three of which were compiled by me, but the rest were posted by someone a few years ago): 

2017 = 2/24
2016 = 3/4
2015 = 2/22
2014 = 2/25
2013 = 2/18
2012 = 2/17
2011 = 2/25

Then again, the annexation here occurred only a couple years ago, so very much could happen again. Only way to know is to wait until tomorrow night, I guess!

And, just a reminder from someone who has combed through these boards in the past two years in search of timetables: don't freak out if someone reports an acceptance tomorrow, and you didn't get anything yet. Every year that people have been commenting, acceptances are staggered out over a couple weeks. So you still have a shot, even if you hear nothing tomorrow. 

Now mid-March, on the other hand...don't get your hopes up, unfortunetly. By that point, you're probably a dead applicant walking.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2018)

Whoops, sorry people, posted in the wrong thread. Had this dead one open for research purposes, and confused it with 2018's. Disregard the above comment!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 23, 2019)

Attn 2017 USC peeps! As you're coming to the end of your program....please be sure to review the school on our review system. It can be an anonymous review:









						USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)
					

The Master of Fine Arts degree in Writing for Screen and Television, is an intensive two-year degree program that concentrates on writing.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks!


----------

